# Topics > 5G >  5G, SK Telecom Co., Ltd., Jung-gu, Seoul, South Korea

## Airicist

Developer - SK Telecom Co., Ltd.

----------


## Airicist

MWC 2015: Google's Kiran Mani goes robot at SK Telecoms stand

Published on Mar 3, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Spain: This 5G robot could save your life in a natural disaster

Published on Mar 3, 2015




> Remotely controlled robots could one day be used in disaster areas using a powerful new 5G network, according to a demonstration by South Korean technology company SK Telecom at the Mobile World Congress in Barcelona, Tuesday. During the demo, a humanoid robot mirrored movements being executed by a woman wearing an exoskeleton suit almost immediately, due to the 7.55Gbps 5G network. The 5G network has a latency of under one millisecond, compared to 4G latency of 50 milliseconds, which SK Telecom say could enable remotely controlled robots to be used in disaster areas in the future.

----------


## Airicist

Welcome to 5G KOREA

Published on May 19, 2017

----------

